# Diaphragm call jig



## Maintenancetech (Jul 21, 2013)

Does any one have plans or a how to on making a jig to make diaphragm turkey call. I have been looking on line not finding much with out spending a ton.


----------



## fourts (Sep 12, 2013)

www.customcalls.com/ There is a lot of good info about call making!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

http://www.myelkcall.com/ I talked to this guys at my last gun show and said he had a good product for cheap. You might look at his web site for making calls.


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Old gobbler.com 

See if anyone can help ya out over there.


----------



## Lost Horn (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep, I'd check myelkcall.com The owner is a great guy and has quantity products.


----------

